# Error in installing Windows XP



## hallur (Nov 25, 2006)

I have just built a computer for myself.

Then I do all the normal stuff. Start the computer, insert the windows cd and the setup menu runs after a while. Everything looks fine while it loads all the files and the final thing I can see is "Starting windows installation" and then I get a bsod with the technical information: 

"***STOP: 0x0000007B (0xF7CAE524, 0xC0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000"

Inside the PC is:

ABit AB9 Pro mb, Intel Core Duo E6400 cpu, 2x Elixir 1gb ram, 80gb samsung IDE harddrive Connect3D Radeon X1900 GT crossfire 256mb graphics card.

I've tried using another harddrive, using just one ramblock at the time, but it doesn't look like there is an error on these things.

It's a long time since I built a pc and I thought I still could do, but obviously not...

Please help me :4-dontkno 

Thanks!


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Have you double checked bios? Some of the new boards, almost all that
I have dealt with will have raid enabled. I have also seen where bios has
it set to sata drives, double check. Disable all the crap you dont use.
With xp you would have to set os in enhanced mode. Make sure video 
is selected properly,,go thru manual step by step. What kind of power 
supply are you using? Best not be a cheapy,,lol


----------



## hallur (Nov 25, 2006)

First. Thanks for replying so soon!

Right. I have checked every singe setting in the bios now. Turning everyting even mentioning raid and sata off, but still the same problem 

I didn't really get that about setting the os in enhanced mode and what do you mean by selecting video properly? (sorry about my huge lack of knowlage in this!!) 

I have a COLOURSit 400W power supply. Just the one that came with the case. Do you think this is enough??


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

First off I think that power supply is lacking. There is a sticky thread
about power supply requirements in the hardware section of this forum.
Must read. Not sure that is the problem, but that board and video card
which I guess is pci e, very power hungry. Your bios may not contain
some things I mentioned before. I deal mainly with agp types of 
configs. Make sure you have the extra power dongle inserted into 
video card.,,,


----------



## hallur (Nov 25, 2006)

Okey. I read the thread about the power supplies, very good by the way!

Yeah, I think I will have to buy a new power supply. How big do you think I should go? I tried that power calculator and that said I only needed 450W. But like you said that mb is power hungry and yeah, the graphics card is pci e.
So 600W should be more than enough, I hope?? (Damn expencive those PSU!)

And the power dongle is plugged in the graphics card, so no problem there...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

in your current system; are you trying to use an old hard drive with an existing operating system ?????


if yes then it wont work you hardware will be wayyyyy too different, thus triggering a reactivation, which you wont qualify for with microsoft because your upgrade is really a new machine

you will need to do a fresh install with a new retail version of win XP

on the PSU front I have been told Hiper is a solid model and available in the UK

I know for sure Tagan is 

get atleast 550 watts 600 watts is better


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

First you are going to have to get a better psu and yes a 600w should be good but pick a recommended one from the guid you read.

It is impossible to trouble shoot with a in adquate psu so get a replacement before trying anything else.

The stop code you gave is Inaccessible boot device so check your IDE cable is pluged in tight and make sure your using a 80 pin and not the old 40 pin


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

To be honest to jump that quickly to a psu sounds a bit funny to me. There are several issues that need to be looked at first. A 400W PSU is not large, but i don't think this is causing the problem. MS has a troubleshooting guide for this error that doesn't mention PSU at all, including for new installations. I think you should look at this first considering all the options first before spending money. http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=324103

good luck


----------



## hallur (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the good and fast replies!

I finally managed to install win XP! I got a hold on a friend of mine who is studying computer science and electronics, so he is quite experienced in this field. I was surprised to see how fast the fixed the problem, and also I'm embarrassed that I didn't think of it!
He plugged in a floppy drive and when the windows installation started he had a floppy with some raid and sata drivers and when he plugged it in at the start of the installation, it went flawless onwards!
Obviously I should have thought of this right away, but oh well, there is always something I forget about! 
But now my computer is running. Yay!
And I might also add that I bought a Hiper 580W psu, very good psu! It was probably a good choice to do, because when I play a powerful game or want to overclock the pc, the 400W psu might have problems to follow!

But, once again, thanks for all the good advice!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Your welcome, glad you got it running thats great news, wise choice in upgrading the psu 400w would have never cut it in that rig


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

not saying the psu didn't need updating, but as you will see on the ms link, 3rd party drivers are a common cause for this. that was the problem. but i am glad you have sorted it out. All respect to you Doby, just not sure "It is impossible to trouble shoot with a in adquate psu so get a replacement before trying anything else." would have been the first advice?

Anyway all is well that ends well.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.ateck.com/viewItem.asp?idProduct=453057309

Colosit 400w psu is about the worst I have ever worked with it wieghs about a pound, check out its specs, they would be terrible for his rig.

So you see bigfellla it was not only that he was using a 400w psu but the brand and specs just are not good enough


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

> ABit AB9 Pro mb, Intel Core Duo E6400 cpu, 2x Elixir 1gb ram, 80gb samsung IDE harddrive Connect3D Radeon X1900 GT crossfire 256mb graphics card.


And thats another thing, I did not ask about the sata drivers or if you were loading them because the spcs indicated a ide hardrive witch I assumed was the boot drive


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Agreed! Psu was lacking, and the post made no mention of a sata drive.
That blew me away, if you look at my advice initially to disable sata,,lol.
Oh well all is good,,


----------



## hallur (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, I know, I have no sata drive. But he said something about that I needed this anyway. I think he said it was something about there was a connection between the sata and ide... No I'm not sure at all, I was just glad that it's working


----------

